# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  اعمدة الصحف الرياضية الاربعاء 10 يونيو

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
تراورى مسلسل سخيف وممل !

انتقل المريخ من مرحلة الاعداد  البدنى الى التجارب الودية التى دشنها بلقاء نجوم الدورى التونسي امس  وانتهت التجربة لمصلحة الاحمر بهدفين مقابل هدف ونالت رضاء واستحسان المدرب  غارزيتو الذى وصفها بالتجربة المفيدة التى كشفت له عن مدى جاهزية اللاعبين  الذين انضموا مؤخرا للمريخ وهم سيلا وعمر بخيت وديديه وابراهومه وشمس  الفلاح وشيبون ,, فضلا عن بقية المحترفين الذين اكتمل وصولهم ومشاركتهم فى  معسكر تونس وكان اخرهم الحارس جمال سالم الذى انخرط مباشرة فى التدريبات  عقب مشاركته مع منتخب بلاده ,, ويبقى الوحيد الذى لم ينضم للمعسكر المتلاعب  المالي تراورى الذى تتضارب الانباء حول مكان تواجده حاليا ان كان فى دبي  كما يقولون ام انه لازال فى مالي رغم ان الصحف قد نشرت قبل ايام قليله بانه  اجرى اتصالا مع ادارة البعثة ووعد بالحضور الى تونس والالتحاق بما تبقي من  فترة المعسكر الا انه لم يفي بوعده كعادته دائما وقطع اتصالاته بل واغلق  هاتفه بعدما فوض صديقه ام وكيل اعماله – لاندرى – ليواصل مسلسل الاكاذيب  والوعود الزائفة على ادارة المريخ وجماهيره . 
مايحدث من المستهتر تروارى هو نتيجة طبيعية جدا لسياسة الدلع وعدم الحسم  والردع التى يمارسها مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ او من يفوضهم للتعامل مع هذا  المستهتر الذى بحت اصواتنا واصوات غيرنا تحذر اصحاب القرار فى النادى وفى  مقدمتهم السيد جمال الوالي بضرورة الاستغناء عن تراورى والعمل بنصيحة  المدرب غارزيتو بعدم فتح الباب لعودته مرة اخرى , ولكن مع الاسف لم تجد هذه  الاصوات آذانا صاغية داخل مجلس الادارة الذى فوض العقيد صديق على صالح  حينها بعقد مؤتمر صحفي (صورى) يعتذر فيه اللاعب للمدرب غارزيتو عن مابدر  منه خلال الفترة الماضية وفتح صفحة جديدة اساسها الانضباط والجدية فى  التمارين والمباريات وتوقع الجميع بعد هذا (الاعتذار الرقيق) ان يكون  تراورى اول الواصلين الى تونس الا انه خذل انصاره وعاد ليمارس الاعيبه  وتصرفاته غير المسؤولة ليضع مجلس الادارة فى حرج بالغ وموقف لايحسد عليه ,,  لانريد ان نكرر ونعيد ماكتبناه عشرات المرات عن تصرفات تراورى واستهتاره  بحقوق المريخ وعدم احترامه لمجلس الادارة الذى مد له حبال الصبر اكثر من  مرة رغم الهجوم الاعلامي المكثف ضده ولكن نعتقد ان اى مماطلة وتسويف جديد  من جانب مجلس الادارة تجاه اتخاذ قرار نهائى وحاسم ضد تراورى يعتبر اساءة  بالغة فى حق المريخ وعدم احترام لمشاعر الجماهير التى لم تعد تطيق وجود هذا  اللاعب وارتباط اسمه بالمريخ الذى لم يعد يتحمل المزيد من الاهانات  والمرمطة التى يتعرض لها جراء سياسة الضعف والتردد التى يمارسها مجلس  الادارة تجاه تراورى وامثاله رغم ان المريخ لم يقصر تجاه تراورى وغيره ممن  سبقوه وظل ملتزما بمنح محترفيه كافة حقوقهم المالية وزيادة الا ان هذا  المستهتر مع الاسف درج على مقابلة ذلك بالمزيد من الجحود والنكران ,, نتمنى  ان يجد تراورى العقاب الرادع كما صرح بذلك مصدر مريخى لصحيفة ( الزعيم )  بالامس حتى لو كان ثمن هذا العقاب يكلف المريخ 180 الف دولار ,, فالمهم ان  يذهب تراورى اليوم قبل الغد غير مأسوف عليه حتى يخلص النادى من هذا المسلسل  الممل والسخيف !

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
لدغة عقرب
النعمان حسن
الطعن امام لوزان يجب ان يتم خلال 21يوم من القرار يا عماد

الاستاذ عماد الطيب محامى كبير و رجل قانون وامين عام نادى الهلال طالعت له خلال الاشهر الماضية تصريح اكثر من مرة يؤكد فيه ان الهلال ماضى فى قضية الهلال مع بكرى المدينة حتى لوزان والان صرح عماد ان الملف ارسل لمحامى وهذا حق مشروع للهلال ثم اطلعت على تصريح يؤكد ان قرار الاستئنافات حول بكرى صدر منذ ديسمير فكيف اذن للهلال ان يلجأ للوزان بعد ستة اشهر من القرار واقصى مدة للطعن امام لوزان 21 يوما فقط من تاريخ القرار المطعون فيه حسب المادة 63-1من لائحة الكاس
ومع ذلك مالم يعلن عنه ما هو القرار المطعون وما هو اللذى يطالب به الهلال اذا افترضنا انه لم يتخطى الفترة القانونية للطعن
فموضوع بكرى المدينة ينقسم لفرضيتين قانونيتين فما هى هوية النزاع اللذى يتحدث عنه امين الهلال
اولا هل الهلال كما اعلن رئيسه اكثر من مرة انه ليس راغبا فى اللاعب بكرى المدينة وانما طاعن فى ان اللاعب المعنى وقع عقدين مع ناديين وهذا ما ترفضه اللوائح الدولية الا ان اللوائح المحلية تعتير اللاعب وقع عقدا واحدا هو الذى وقعه فى مكاتب الاتحاد حسب لائحته المحليية وفى هذه الحالة لو كسب الهلال القضية فان اللاعب يعاقب بالايقاف لفترة ويبقى لاعبا للمريخ
ثانيا ام ان الهلال سينازع امام لوزان باعتبار انه احق باللاعب بحكم انه وقع معه العقد الاول وانه ملزم بذلك على ان يبقى لاعبا للهلال بعد الايقاف فى حالة ان يكسب القضية
ولكن قبل ذلك وحسب التدرج فى فض النزاع فان اللجوء للوزان هو اخر مراحل التنازع بعد ان يستنفذ الطاعن مراحل الطعن وهى لجنة الاستئتافات فهل استوفى هذه المرحلة واستانف امام لجنة الاستئنافات وهل حقا انها اصدرت رفضا لاستئناف الهلال فى ديسمبر الماضى وما هو مطلب الهلال اللذى رفض واستنادا على اى مادة وبهذا يسقط حق الهلال فى الطعن امام لوزان حيث ان الطعن امام لوزان محدد بفترة تحسب من تاريخ القرار لايجوز الطعن امام لوزان بعد هذا التاريخ فمن اين للهلال يا عماد حق الطعن اذا كان قرار الاستئنافات صدر فى ديسمبر 2014 لانه اذا ثبت تخطى الفترة المحددة فان الطعن يرفض شكلا ولا ينظر فيه موضوعا لعدم تقديمه فى الزمن المحدد
اما الجانب الاخير ولايقل اهمية فى القضية فهل الهلال طعن في اللاعب بصفة ان اللائحة الدوليىة تحكم عقودات المحترفين الاجانب و فى هذه الحالة لا تنطبق اللائحة على اللاعب بكرى لانه انتقل من نادى يتبع للاتحاد السودانى لنادى يتبع له وبالتالى لا يخضع للائحة انتقالات المحترفين الاجانب اللذين ينتقلون من نادى يتبع لاتحاد لنادى يتبع لاتحاد اخر و بالمناسبة فالاتحاد السودانى هنا مخالف للائحة الدولية لانه يطبق لائحتة المخلية على الانتقال من اتحاد لاتحاد وهذا ليس من سلطاته
ام ان الهلال يدرك ان اللاعب بكرى لاعب وطنى انتقل لنادى وطنى يتبع نفس الاتحاد وفى هذه الحالة فانه يخضع للائحة الوطنية التى يصدرها الاتحاد لان اللائحة الدولية منحته هذه السلطة ويبقى على الهلال فى هذه الحالة ان يبنى طعنه على اللائحة المحلية لما شابها من مخالفات للشروط التى نصت اللو ائح الدولية على انها ملزمة يجب على الاتحاد ان يضمنها لائحته المحلية مما يعنى ان سلطته فى اصدار اللائحة المحلية ليست مطلقة وفى هذه الحالة يتعين على الهلال ان يقدم مايثبت ان اللائحة المحلية لم تلتزم بالشروط وان عدم الالتزام بها يكسبه قضية اللاعب بكرى ايا كانت نقطة النزاع لو انه لم يفقد حقه لانقضاء الفترة
كما ان الهلال لم يعد حرا فى اضافة اى نقاط نزاع جديدة لم يضمنها طعنه امام لجنة الاستئنافات اللذى لم تعلن ماهيته حتى اليوم حيث يبقى الهلال امام لوزان مقيد بما ورد فى اصل الطعن امام الاستئنافات لان لوزان لن تنظر فى نقطة نزاع لم تكن فى اصل الشكوى حتى لو كانت صحيحة بجانب الالتزام بتقديم الطعن فى الفترة القانونية وهذا ما فقده الهلال
ولقد عجبت لما صاغه الاستاذ عماد من مبررات لتاخير الطعن بسبب الترجمة فهذا لن يشفع للهلال حتى يستثنى من الفترة المحددة للطعون وهى نص فى القانون
لهذا وبكل اسف انها زوبعة فى فنجان با عماد وما هكذا تدار اندية فى مستوى الهلال

خارج النص:شكرا لك الاخ MARS ليس لدى لون رياضى وان كنت تعنى الهلال والمريخ لعلك لم تطلع على مطالبتى بحظر الفريقين لانه لا امل فى تطور اللعبة تحت ظل هيمنتهما على الادارة والتحكيم والجمهور والاعلام ولكن سبب عدم ادلائى براى حول هذه القضية لانها خرجت من كونها قضية قانون لحرب تتهدد الموسم كله بسبب فوضى الاتحاد ولجانه وانديته لهذا لم تعد الاطراف المعنية بالقضية محترمة للقانون
فماذ يجدى الراى القانونى فى هذه الحالة ونحن امام قضية لم يعد يحكمها قانون والقوى ياكل الضعبف لان القانون ما عنده وجيع كل اطراف القضية اعلنت الحرب ورفضها لحكم القانون فان كان هناك من يملك الجراءة فكل من اشهر رفضه لحكم القانون يجب ان يحاسب و ويخضع للتحقيق ويعاقب باكبر مما مما هو نتيجة مباراة سواء كان المريخ او الامل حتى يسترد القانون هيبته الا ان الاتحاد اللذى يعاقب هو نفسه يستحق العقاب لانه غير جدير بحماية القانون ولكن الدولة مغيبة والحكاية خربانة من كباره فما هى جدوى الراى القانونى والقانون شيعوه رسميا من كل الاطراف

- شكرا الاخ صهيب اتفق معك الاتحاد يحتاج لكنسه من الجذور شكلا وموضوعا وياليت القانون يعدل بحيث يثولى الاتحاد لاعبون دوليون من ذوى المؤهلات الاكاديمية العالية للجمع بين العلم والخبرة

- الاخت كتوش المعذرة جدك مقبل على الثمانين اما عن القضية اقول ليك لست مع النظر للقضايا حسب مصالح اللون لاننا نفقد الموضوعية فى هذه الحالة لابد من نبذ التعصب من كل الاطراف

- شكرا لك الاخ نزار صلاخ اتفق معك واضيف انه لاامل فى اصلاح مالم تتوفر ادارة تحجم الهلال والمريخ فى مستوى الاندية العاديةدون فرز او تميز ودى نلقاها وين مع البلد الشايفه دى

- شكرا الاخ ازهرى النور واحيلك لتعقيبى على الاخ صهيب منعا للتكرارفمن قارب الثمانين لا محل له فى الاعراب

- شكرا ابوقصى الدمام واقول ليك اتحاد زى ده يجب عزل اى مسئوؤل فيه من اعضاء جمعيته العمومية ولاعلى منصب فيه وحرمانهم من اى موقع فيى الاتحاد

- شكرا عاشق الهلال تختلف معاى فى شنو انا موافقك و انا قلت ليه القرار ما بلغ للطرفين فور اتخاذه واعتراضى الان على قرار الاتحاد انه يبلغ الطرفين بالقرار اليوم عشان يقدموا ليه طلب فحص فهل ده سبب ودى البدعة اللانا رفضتها وليس الاعتراض على تسليم القرارلانه يجب ان يسلم يوم اصداره

- شكرا عاشق الهلال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كرات عكسية
محمد كامل سعيد
مستقبل مخيف ينتظر شباب المريخ والرديف..!!

* انشغلنا عن الأحداث المريخية خلال اليومين الماضيين، واعتقد أن تتابعها و(حاجات تانية) حرمتني تناول الكثير من القضايا الملحة أبرزها سقوط شباب المريخ وجهازيهما الفني والإداري في القمة المصغرة أمام الهلال بدار الرياضة بأم درمان..!!

* الإشكالية الحقيقية والواقع الذي وصلنا إليه في السودان، خاصة في الرياضة وكرة القدم، صار بعيداً كل البعد عن التسامح والاعتراف بالآخر وغير ذلك من المعاني السامية والجميلة التي يتخذها الجميع عنواناً للتنافس والسباق الطبيعي الكروي..!!

* أصبحنا، وللأسف، لا نعترف بالآخر وبالتالي تراجعت لغة التخاطب بيننا وانحدرت إلى أدنى المستويات، ولذلك صار من الطبيعي أن لا تتقبل فرقنا الهزيمة وأن تسعى بقوة لتبريرها والإشارة مباشرة إلى التحكيم وضعف المنافس وعدم جدارته.!!

* ويبقى تعليق أسباب الهزائم بأطراف أخرى من بين الإسقاطات التي ظللنا نعتمد عليها لتأكيد قوة الفريق الذي نشجعه دون أدنى اعتبار لانعكاسات تلك الطريقة وتأثيراتها السلبية على اللون الذي نعشقه ونقاتل من أجله..!!

* سقوط شباب المريخ داخل الملعب وخارجه، أمام الهلال، حمل العديد من الإشارات السالبة التي أكدت أن المستقبل صار مخيفاً وكشفت حجم المعاناة التي تعيشها الفرق السنية بأحد أكبر الأندية سواء على المستوى المحلي أو القاري والإقليمي..!!

* ردة الفعل جاءت من مجلس الإدارة بقبول استقالة حاتم وتكليف لجنة لإعادة صياغة وتكوين الإدارة الفنية الجديدة.. وتلك محمدة لكن تبقى التفاصيل الايجابية لذلك القرار متجمدة ما لم تتحرك اللجنة وتعلن التكوين الجديد..!!

* وقبل عبور هذه النقطة المهمة نشير إلى أن الهزيمة ليست عيباً ولا ولن تكون نهاية الدنيا لكن يبقى العيب وكل العيب في التشنجات والسقوط الذي حدث من البعض وأساء للمريخ..!!

* بعد ساعات معدودة من سقوط شباب المريخ أمام الهلال تابعنا غياب فريق رديف المريخ عن مباراته أمام الأهلي في الدورة التنشيطية التي ينظمها اتحاد الكرة في تجاوز صارخ سار في ذات اتجاه الخيبة التي حدثت بملعب دار الرياضة..!!

* وغياب الفريق الرديف ربما تكون علاقته مباشرة مع قرار المجلس المتعلق بحل الأجهزة الإدارية والفنية للفرق السنية لكن وقبل تناوله كسبب وتوضيح ما إذا كان مقنعاً لابد لنا من الاعتراف بأن مجلس الإدارة هو الذي يتحمل تلك الربكة..!!

* اللجنة التي كونت لإعادة صياغة فرق المراحل السنية، وكعادتنا في السودان، تأخرت في الاجتماع لمناقشة الطريقة المثالية لدعم وترتيب البيت داخل الدائرة التي تمثل مستقبل النادي وتعينه في تغذية الفريق الأول..!!

* المماطلة والتردد وبطء التفاعل مع قرار حل كل الأجهزة الفنية والإدارية للمراحل السنية سيقود إلى المزيد من العقبات التي وإن لم تظهر على شكلها الحقيقي الآن فإنها ستمدد في الغد القريب..!!

* تخريمة أولى: فاز المريخ على منتخب نجوم الدوري التونسي.. وقبل أن نسأل من هم نجوم الدوري التونسي، سنتذكر أننا لم نجد إجابة على سؤالنا قبل شهور عن من هو فريق الإعلاميين المصري..؟!!

* تخريمة ثانية: الشكر كل الشكر للأعزاء الذين كتبوا أو هاتفوني وطلبوا مني تفويض أمري إلى الله، حتى أولئك الذين ظلوا يتحينون الفرصة للانقضاض على كلماتي لهم التحية والاحترام أطنان أطنان..!!

* تخريمة ثالثة: معذرة أعزائي القراء فقد انقطعنا وتوقفنا عن مواصلة المسلسل الذي بدأناه لأسباب عديدة، واعتقد أن توقفنا هذا ـ نزولاً لرغبة عدد من الأعزاء ـ لا يعني شيئاً غير أننا ربما نعود أكثر شراسة.. ونتمنى أن لا يجبرنا البعض على العودة..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تلاحم بين الجهاز الفني واللاعبين
 
· نتابع هذه الأيام جهوداً كبيرة  يبذلها الجهاز الفني للفرقة الحمراء بقيادة الخبير الفرنسي غازريتو وهو  يخرج لسانه طويلاً أمام الذين تهامسوا بأن معسكر المريخ قد تأخر كثيراً وان  اعداد المريخ لقد فات عليه الفوات.
· إنتهج الجهاز الفني سياسة الاقتراب أكثر من اللاعبين الذين وصلوا الى  تونس الخضراء.. وحرص الجهاز الفني على عقد جلسات مع اللاعبين بغرض تحفيزهم  لتقديم افضل ما عندهم في المباريات الاعدادية التي سوف تجرى هذه الأيام  بتونس.
· وكان الفريق طارق قد صرح من مقر اقامته فى تونس بأن المريخ سيخوض ثلاث  تجارب إعدادية في تونس أيام 9،11،13 من الشهر الحالي مبيناً أن إحدى هذه  التجارب ستكون أمام المنتخب الأولمبي التونسي الذي تفوق على منتخبنا  الأولمبي ذهاباً وإياباً في حين سيختار غارزيتو التجربتين بنفسه مبيناً أن  غارزيتو لديه علاقات واسعة في تونس ويستطيع توفير تجربتين على درجة عالية  من التميز للفرقة الحمراء.
· وحسب متابعتنا فإن هذا التلاحم الذي حدث بين الجهاز الفني والإداري  واللاعبين نجح بدرجة كبيرة في غرس الهمة والحماس والاصرار والروح القتالية  في الفريق.
· وفي ما يبدو إن نجوم المريخ يشعرون بتعاظم المسؤولية الكبيرة التي اصبحت  ملقاة على عاتقهم وتفرض عليهم القتال لتأمين مسيرة الانتصارات خاصة في  الدوري الممتاز.
· ورغم الظروف الصعبة التي تحيط بالفريق إلا ان الروح المعنوية عالية  والرغبة صادقة لتقديم افضل عطاء في مواجهة كل التحديات التي تواجه الزعيم.
· هذه الروح التي تسود اليوم في صفوف اللاعبين وتبدو واضحة في الانضباط  واداء التدريبات بقوة وجدية تشكل عوناً كبيراً ودعماً واسعاً لتجاوز المريخ  للصعوبات ومواصلة مسيرته بنجاح في الدوري المحلي ودوري الابطال.
· وفي حديثه أمس لصحيفة الصدى كشف مدرب الفريق االفرنسي الجنسية الايطالي  المولد مستر غارزيتو عن سعادته الكبيرة بتجاوب اللاعبين مع برنامجه الفني  وإقبالهم بحماس على التدريبات .
· الاخبار الواردة من فندق قرطاج والخاصة بنجوم الزعيم توضح بجلاء إن  الجميع يدركون حقيقة حاجة فريقهم لجهودهم واخلاصهم وقتالهم في هذه الأيام  الصعبة .
· ويتسابق الجميع لدفع الضريبة والدفاع عن الشعار الأحمر وتعويض الصفوة عن  الأيام الخوالي عندما كان المريخ يخرج من الادوار التمهيدية .
· اما عن مباراة المريخ الافريقية والتي سوف تقام يوم 27 من الشهر الحالي  امام مولدية العلمة فقد ذكرت صحيفة الشروق الجزائرية أن إدارة مولودية  العلمة وجدت صعوبات كبيرة في الاتصال باللاعبين من أجل إعلامهم بموعد  انطلاقة المعسكر التحضيري المغلق يوم الأربعاء المقبل في أحد المعسكرات  الرياضية في تونس استعداداً للاستحقاقات التي تنتظر الفريق في دور  المجموعات من دوري الأبطال وللقاء المريخ يوم السابع والعشرين من الشهر  الجاري بأمدرمان وذكرت الصحيفة أن هناك عدد من اللاعبين تعمدوا إغلاق  هواتفهم النقالة وفضّلوا استغلال الفرصة لقضاء عطلتهم الصيفية.
· كل هذه الاخبار سواء كانت صحيحة او مفبركة المريخ غير معنى بها وانه على  اتم الاستعداد لخوض مبارياته الافريقية أمام مولدية العلمة وكافة الفرق  الجزائرية بوتيرة واحدة.
· هذه هي الصورة في معسكر الفريق الاحمر وهذه هي مشاعر نجومه الجميلة والتي تعكس عن صمود رائع وتحد واضح لكل الظروف والعوارض .
· الصفوة هي دوماً درع المريخ الواقي وحماته وسلاحه الفتاك الذي يحقق من  خلاله اهدافه ويمضي في مسيرة التميز دون أن تنال منه أيادي الحاقدين عليه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ فريق باهي برشا

 

·   سعدت أيما سعادة وأنا  أطالع حديثاً لبعض منسوبي الأفريقي التونسي وقد أبدوا فرحتهم وسعادتهم  بقدوم المريخ للمرة الثانية إلى تونس لإقامة معسكره الإعدادي وللتأهل على  حساب منافسه الترجي وإقصائه من دوري الأبطال وتدحرجه للكونفدرالية ووصفوا  بأن المريخ فريق كبير باهي برشا وبلغة التوانسة المريخ فريق ممتاز جداً.

·   وأنهم سيضعون تمثالاً  للاعب ضفر في شارع الحبيب بورقيبة وهكذا المريخ دائماً وأبداً هو سفير  حقيقي للرياضة في السودان يعرفه الكبار والصغار وكل الشعوب ويتحدثون عنه  بكل اللغات.

·   ما أروعك يا مريخ السعد وأنت تمنح السعادة الحقيقية لنا في وطننا السودان وتوزعها بالتساوي على كل الشعوب الأفريقية والعالمية.

صدى ثان

·   شوهد تراوري محترف المريخ المالي يتجول في شوارع دبي.

·   يبدو أن المؤتمر الصحفي والاعتذار للمدرب غارزيتو كان مجرد مسرحية سيئة الإخراج.

·   وليدرك تراوري بأن المريخ  صبر عليه كثيراً لعدة أسباب أهمها أنه يملك الجنسية وثانياً فشل التعاقد  مع ايزاكال مع قرار منع التجنيس في فترة التسجيلات التكميلية.

·   لكل ذلك حرص المريخ على  بقاء تراوري في الكشف الأحمر وبحُسن نية وبانه سيبدأ صفحة جديدة وسيشارك مع  زملائه في الفترة القادمة خاصة وأن دور الثمانية الأفريقي هو أكبر مسرح  لمعاينة اللاعبين لضمهم للدوريات الافريقية ولكن يبدو أن تراوري لا يدرك  ذلك.

·   لو كان يدري وهو يدري بأنه يدري فتلك مصيبة.

·   تراوري أوصد كل الأبواب.

·   وخرج نهائياً من قلوب كل أهل المريخ ولن تُمنح له الفرصة مرة أخرى بعد أن أحرق كل المراكب.

·   أمران لا يقبل فيهما الشعب المريخي أي مساومة.

·   لا وألف لا لإعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل.

·   لا ومليون لا لعودة تراوري.

آخر الأصداء

·   اليوم يدشّن الزعيم أولى تجاربه الإعدادية بمواجهة منتخب المحترفين بالدوري التونسي.

·   المريخ لا يحتاج إلى تعريف.

·   فكل تونس من أقصاها إلى منتهاها تعرف الأحمر.

·   خاصة جمهور الترجي ولا ندري سر كراهيته للمريخ رغم أننا نكن له كل الود والتقدير والمحبة.

·   لا تهم نتيجة مباراة  اليوم بقدر ما سنهتم بحديث الخبير غارزيتو وما وصل إليه اللاعبون من تجانس  ورفع معدل اللياقة البدنية والذهنية.

·   سنتابع ايضاً أداء اللاعبين الجدد على رأسهم المحترف ديديه الذي نضع عليه آمالاً عراض في البطولة الأفريقية.

·   بجانب التجربة الأولى للاعب محمد سيلا.

·   أما عمر بخيت فكل الشعب الأحمر مطمئن غاية الاطمئنان بأن المعلم سيكون خير امتداد للاعبي الوسط المميزين في الفرقة الحمراء.

·   سأفرح كثيراً اذا اهتزت شباك المريخ لمعرفة السلبيات وعلاجها قبل الدخول في معمعة الثلاثي الجزائري.

·   ولازلت عند رأيي بتقديم  الوفد الإداري للمريخ بخطاب للوفد الإداري للهلال من أجل أداء مباراة ودية  يستفيد منها الفريقان، فهل نتوقع موافقة الهلال؟ نتمنى ذلك اليوم قبل الغد.

·   ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يا ناس الأمل…. إنتوا كمان ما تبالغوا !

 

* في الوقت الذي تسعى  فيه لجنة الاستئنافات العليا جاهدة — مع سبق الإصرار والترصد — وتبحث — ليل  نهار — عن مادة في القانون تسمح لها بإعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل.. ويؤكد  فيه المريخ على أنه إذا صدر لن يستجيب له حتى إذا كلفه ذلك الانسحاب .  نلاحظ أن فريق الأمل يذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك . ويطالب في شكواه بنقاط  المباراة…
* أيوه والله يطالب بنقاط المباراة حتة واحدة…
* شفتوا الحلاوة دي كيف؟؟!!
* يعني الإعادة ذااااااتا ما مخارجه معاه..
* عموما أخوتي الأعزاء في نادي الأمل العزيز. لا نقاط ح تنالوها. ولا  إعادة ح تلموا فيها. فلا تسرحوا وراء أحلامكم. أو تبالغوا في آمالكم..
* موقف المريخ سليم من كل النواحي.. وإن كان البعض في لجنة الاستئنافات  ومن خلفهم بعض الأيادي في الإتحاد العام يتلاعبون بكم . وتصور لهم عقولهم  المريضة أن بإمكانهم أن يسلبوا المريخ حقا من حقوقه فهم واهمون.
* والضربة التي يريدون توجيهها للمريخ بإعادة مباراته السابقة معكم.  ليست من أجل سواد عيونكم. ولا شيئا من هذا القبيل. إنما من أجل فريقهم  المفضل إياه..
* يعني مشيلنكم وش القباحة ساكت.
* فانتبهوا لذلك يرحمكم الله .
* ولا تنجرفوا وراء هذه القضية إلى الدرجة التي تتوهمون فيها أنكم أصحاب  قضية بالفعل. فتخسرون المريخ وأهل المريخ قبل أن تخسروا القضية نفسها!!
* أمس الأول — في برنامج إذاعي — قال مندوب الأمل في الإتحاد إن  مطالبتهم بنقاط المباراة تستند على خطأ في خطاب المريخ للإتحاد. الذي طالب  فيه بتجميد عقوبة بكري مراعاة لظروف الفريق الذي تنتظره مباراة أفريقية.  ولما سألته لماذا افترضتم أن هنالك خطأ في خطاب المريخ ولم تنتبهوا إلى أن  الخطاب الذي تسلمه المريخ هو الذي حدث فيه أكبر خطأ في هذه القضية. فتلعثم  ولم يجد إجابة يقنعني بها…
* ختاما نؤكد للمرة العاشرة تقريبا. على أن موقف المريخ سليم جدا.
* وعلى أن أعضاء لجنة الاستئنافات وأذيالهم مهما جدوا واجتهدوا في  محاولاتهم من أجل إعادة المباراة. لن يجدوا أي مادة في القانون تسمح لهم  بذلك. لأن المريخ كما قلنا من قبل. أشرك بكري في مباراة الأمل بناء على  خطاب من الإتحاد العام.
* وإن كان أهل الأمل وبعض القانونيين الزرق يقولون ان الإتحاد لم يكن  يملك الحق القانوني في إلغاء عقوبة بكري. فليرجعوا إلى الخطاب الذي أرسلته  اللجنة المنظمة إلى المريخ والذى حوى عقوبة الإيقاف ضد بكري المدينة.  ويتأكدوا هل هو موقع من الشخص الذي منحه القانون ذلك الحق . أم أنه موقع من  شخص انتحل شخصيته . ثم بعد ذلك يحكمون..
آخر السطور
* يصل فجر اليوم دوليو المريخ  والهلال للإنتظام مع بقية نجوم المنتخب في معسكرهم المقفول استعدادا  لملاقاة المنتخب السيراليوني يوم الأحد القادم في التصفيات الأفريقية  المؤهلة لنهائيات الجابون عام2017م..
* وحسب ما هو معلوم فإن مجموعتنا تضم إلى جانبنا وسيراليون. كلا من ساحل العاج والجابون.
* ويبقى الأمل كبيرا في أن تكون جماهير الكرة خير نصير لصقورها يوم  الأحد.. وأن تلعب الدور الأكبر في تحقيقه للنتيجة التي (تفتح نفسه) للمضي  قدما في المنافسة حتى مرحلتها الأخيرة
* نبشر جماهير المريخ بأن قطاع المراحل السنية سيشهد طفرة كبيرة في  رئاسته وعضويته. وأن كادرا جديدا (لنج) مسؤولا محترما سينضم لهيئته..
* وفي اليومين القادمين نضع النقاط على الحروف ونقدم المزيد من التفاصيل…
* وكفى.

*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*V.GOOD
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
فيتو 
سامر العمرابي 
فراغ وفارغة

  كل من يتابع كيف تسير الأمور  الإدارية في المريخ، يدرك تماما حجم المعاناة التي يعيشها النادي الكبير  بسبب حالة العجز الإداري، خاصة من بعض الإداريين الذين يحاولون دائما أن  يصنعوا لأنفسهم وجودا من العدم تارة بالتصريحات الخرقاء وأخرى بإثارة  مواضيع فارغة.
 يواجه المريخ استهدافا منظما  وممنهجا من قبل لجنة الاستئنافات في قضية مصيرية تتعلق بإعادة مباراة الأمل  التي كسبها الفريق في الملعب، وتحوي القضية أيضا استهدافا واضحا للاعب  المريخ بكري المدينة وبالمقابل ليس هناك أي رد فعل قوي للمجلس على أرض  الواقع سوى التصريحات والتهديد فقط، وهم يعلمون جيدا بعدم قدرتهم على اتخاذ  مثل هذه القرارات القوية.
 جماهير المريخ تعايش تفاصيل القضية  التي فضحها إعلام النادي وكشف خيوط التآمر فيها وهذا غاية ما يمكن أن يفعله  لكن المجلس يغرد بعيدا عن الأحداث ولا يتأقلم مع نبض الجماهير وسينتظر حتى  خروج القرار الكارثة ليبدأ رحلة تصريحات جديدة.
 صبرت الجماهير كثيرا على ضعف المجلس  المغري بالتطاول والاستهداف لكنها عرفت حقيقة معاناة رئيس النادي من  الأوضاع الإدارية السلبية للأعضاء الذين يختلفون في قضايا انصرافية  ويتكتلون ضد بعضهم ويبادرون بالشكوى ليل نهار على هاتف الرئيس.
 كنا نتوقع أن يتقدم المجلس بمذكرة  قانونية للاتحاد يفند فيها مزاعم لجنة الاستئنافات ويشرح فيها الخطوات التي  تمت في هذا الملف ويوضح موقفه من القضية.
 التعامل بين المؤسسات الرسمية يتم بالمخاطبات وليس التصريحات والتهديد في الصحف.
 جماهير المريخ في كل مكان ترفض ما  يدور في لجنة الاستئنافات ومنفعلة بالأحداث الجارية الآن وتراقب تهرب  اللجنة من النظر في القضية الواضحة والخروج بقرار التأجيلات المستمرة.
 لكن المجلس آخر من يتفاعل، ولا يحرك ساكنا حتى الآن ولا يقدم دليلا ملموسا يؤكد قدرته على التصدي للاتحاد ولجنة الاستئنافات.
 الحال في بعثة تونس لا ينفصل عما  يدور في المجلس ويعبر تماما عن واقع الحال، تفرغ رئيس البعثة ونائبه  للتصريحات ونفي الأخبار وطرد الصحافيين بدلا من التركيز في أمور المعسكر.
 يهتمون بالفارغة فقط ولا يعرفون  قيمة الرد بيانا بالعمل.. ولا ندري هل هو الفراغ أم هناك أجندة أخرى ضمن  اهتمامهم بالصراع الداخلي بين الأعضاء.؟
 إذا كانوا يعتقدون بأن نفي الأخبار  والتفرغ لمتابعة ما تكتبه الصحف هنا وطرد الصحافيين وتحجيم مهامهم هو نجاح  يحسب لهم، فعليهم مراجعة حساباتهم جيدا والالتفات لجوانب إدارية أكبر  وأهم.!
 علما بأن بعثة الهلال في تونس  يقودها مدير الكرة فقط وإعداده يسير بهدوء ودون ضجيج إعلامي، أما بعثة  المريخ يقودها الأمين العام للنادي ونائب أمين المال.
 بينما في المريخ لا وجود لرئيس  القطاع الرياضي المتوقف عن العمل من فترة طويلة ولا يوجد منصب مدير كرة..  وهذه المقارنة تكشف واقع الحال.
 المنتخب اليتيم
 كتبنا كثيرا عن تضارب إعداد منتخبنا مع إعداد فريقي القمة في هذا التوقيت وإمكانية تأثير ذلك الأمر على المنتخب.
 اجتهد مازدا -أيوب الكرة السودانية- في إيجاد صيغة توافقية ونجح في توفير معسكر لصقور الجديان في تونس ليكون المنتخب بجانب القمة.
 كما نجح أيضا في التنسيق الجيد مع  مدربي القمة، لكن كل جهوده أصابها الفشل الذريع بسبب عدم قدرة الاتحاد على  تسفير المنتخب إلى تونس بسبب المال.
 هنا يتواصل إعداد الصقور بدون لاعبي  القمة ومازدا يعتمد في توليفته على لاعبي الفريقين، أي أن المعسكر الداخلي  هو للكومبارس فقط وبدلا من مواجهة ليبيا ارتضى أخيرا بمباراة ودية أمام  منتخب الشباب.
 مازدا لا يملك عصا موسى ولن نطالبه  بنتائج إيجابية أو خطف ورقة التأهل، لكن نقرع الأجراس مبكرا فقط حتى لا  يحمله أحد مسؤولية الهزائم أو عدم التأهل.
 لو سافر المنتخب إلى تونس وتكامل إعداده مع فريقي القمة لكانت الأمور أفضل للجميع، لكن الآن الخاسر هو المنتخب اليتيم فقط.
 في مصر استدعى المدرب الأرجنتيني  كوبر لاعبي الأولمبي ونجوم الأندية الأخرى لمواجهة ملاوي الودية أمس  وطالبهم بالاجتهاد لحجز مقاعدهم في التشكيلة.
 مع ملاحظة أن لاعبي الأهلي والزمالك تغيبوا بسبب مباريات دور الترضية في الكونفدرالية، أي أن بقية اللاعبين لن يكونوا كومبارس.

 ختام وسلام
 حالة فراغ..
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


كرات عكسية
محمد كامل سعيد


تخريمة أولى: فاز المريخ على منتخب نجوم الدوري التونسي.. وقبل أن نسأل من هم نجوم الدوري التونسي، سنتذكر أننا لم نجد إجابة على سؤالنا قبل شهور عن من هو فريق الإعلاميين المصري..؟!!






الي ماذا ترمي بالسؤال  ياجاهل  وما الذي  يضير
ان لعب الفريق مباراه وديه  مع اي مجموعه مهما 
كان  اسمها  هل ينقص ذلك  من قدر المريخ ؟؟؟
ام  ينقص من قدر الاعداد ؟؟؟  تنظيراتك  كتيره وممله
  وفلهمتك  باااايخه   

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 
 خارطة الطريق 
ناصر بابكر

مأساة إدارية (2-2) 

  * أصدر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في  السادس من يونيو (قبل ثلاثة أيام) قرارا بالتمرير في التالي (قبول  الاستقالة التي تقدم بها رئيس قطاع المراحل السنية الكابتن حاتم محمد  أحمد.. إعفاء الجهاز الإداري لقطاع المراحل السنية.. إعفاء الجهاز الفني  لفريق الشباب.. تكوين لجنة من أمين المال عثمان أدروب ونائب الأمين العام  متوكل أحمد علي والسيد صديق علي صالح والمهندس عبدالرحمن إبراهيم والكابتن  حاتم محمد أحمد لإعادة ترتيب قطاع المراحل السنية).
 * مجلس المريخ نفسه كان بتاريخ  الرابع والعشرين من مايو (قبل أكثر من أسبوعين) قد أصدر قراراً كلف بموجبه  لجنة برئاسة الأمين العام لرفع تصور (عاجل) عن الكيفية الأمثل لترتيب أوضاع  قطاع المراحل السنية ووضع منهج لإدارة القطاع.
 * لجنة تم تكوينها وتكليفها في  اجتماع رسمي برفع تصور (عاجل) عن الكيفية الأمثل لترتيب أوضاع القطاع، وبعد  مرور (أكثر من أسبوعين) لم نسمع بالتصور الذي كان يفترض أن تقدمه اللجنة  (عاجلاً) قبل أن يتم بعد ذلك إصدار قرار جديد وتكوين لجنة مرة أخرى لإعادة  ترتيب أوضاع القطاع نفسه.. ومن المفارقات أن كلتا اللجنتين ضمت في عضويتهما  رئيس القطاع (المستقيل) الذي حقق فشلاً ذريعاً في إدارة القطاع.
 * وإن لم تخني الذاكرة، فإن اللجان  الأخيرة لقطاع المراحل السنية ليست الأولى ولا يبدو أنها ستكون الأخيرة بعد  أن ظل مجلس المريخ في حالة (تلجين) مستمرة لهذا القطاع الذي يتم بين كل  فترة والأخرى تكليف مجموعة من أعضاء المجلس بمهمة ترتيب أوضاعه وإعادة  صياغتها دون أن يظهر أي شيء على أرض الواقع سوى المزيد من (الكلفتة) التي  تؤكد أن المريخ وقبل أن يكون بحاجة للجنة لإعادة ترتيب قطاع المراحل السنية  أو لجنة ثانية لوضع منهج لإدارة القطاع.. فهو بحاجة للجنة لإعادة ترتيب  أوضاع مجلس إدارته وأخرى لوضع منهج إداري يسير عليه المجلس الذي يصدر  القرار تلو القرار دون أن تجد تلك القرارات طريقها للتنفيذ.. والتكليف  الوحيد الذي يجيد أعضاء المجلس تنفيذه عاجلاً ودون إبطاء ويتسابقون نحوه  يتعلق فقط برئاسة البعثات الخارجية.
 * مجلس المريخ ظل يراقب تدهور  الأوضاع في قطاع المراحل السنية دون أن يحرك ساكناً وانتظر (خراب مالطا)  بمغادرة اللاعبين للأندية الأخرى، ثم مشاجرات وخلافات بين أعضاء الطاقم  الفني، ثم هزيمة في الملعب أمام الغريم التقليدي مقرونة باعتداء على طاقم  التحكيم أدى إلى إنهاء المباراة قبل نهايتها ليتدخل أخيراً ويكون لجنة  جديدة.. مجلس المريخ ظل يتساهل مع تراوري على مدى أكثر من عام ونصف العام..  واللاعب يسافر إلى بلاده ويعود في التوقيت الذي يحلو له.. والمهاجم المالي  يتوقف عن التدريبات بمزاجه ويعود لها بمزاجه ويفتعل الخلافات مع الطاقم  الفني وانتظر سفر اللاعب بلا عودة ليهدده أخيراً باللائحة والعقاب  والقانون.
 * تسليط الضوء على حال القطاعات  المختلفة يوضح بجلاء درجة المعاناة الإدارية التي يعيشها النادي الكبير..  فالمشهد في قطاع المراحل السنية لا يحكي عن نفسه.. حال العضوية والدار يغني  عن السؤال!.. ملف الاستثمار حدث ولا حرج.. جل إن لم يكن كل أعضاء المجلس  يرغبون في الظهور مع فريق الكرة دون أدنى اعتبار للمهام المنوط بالإدارة  إنجازها والقيام بها المتعلقة بالتخطيط وإيجاد مصادر للتمويل وتفعيل  القطاعات المختلفة.. وعطاء أغلب أعضاء المجلس يتمثل في التصريحات والظهور  عبر صفحات الصحف المختلفة بشكل يومي رغم أن مجلس الإدارة كان قد وجه كل  أعضائه بتاريخ (25 مايو) بـ(أن تكون التصريحات في الموقع الرسمي بالتنسيق  مع الناطق الرسمي) ومنذ ذلك التاريخ وحتى اللحظة طالعنا عشرات إن لم يكن  مئات التصريحات بشكل يثبت أن كلا يغني على ليلاه وأن كل ما يصدره المجلس لا  يمثل سوى (حبر على ورق) ينتهي أثره بنهاية مطالعة الأنصار له.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاحقوه حتى الاستقالة أو الإقالة			 				 		 					     
 

*       لم  يعد هنالك مجالا للشك بان سكرتير نادى الهلال العاصمى السابق عوض احمد  طه  يقف وراء كل هذه الزوبعة في شكوى الأمل ضد المريخ.. ووراء كل استفزاز  يتعرض  له المريخ بالمقارنة مع موقفهم الإنبطاحي في لجنة الاستئنافات أمام  شكوى  الخرطوم الوطني ضد الهلال..
* فهل   يريد عوض وأصحابه شغل أهل المريخ عن المشاركة الأفريقية بل وجرهم للانسحاب   من الدوري لابعادهم نهائياً عن البطولة الأفريقية وهو القائل سنطبق   القانون ولو انسحب المريخ من الدوري!!
*       في  الماضى القريب كان أهل المريخ ينزعجون كثيراً بوجود شخصيات هلالية أو   شخصيات معادية، في الاتحاد العام مثل الطريفى الصديق نائب رئيس الاتحاد   العام.. مجدى شمس الدين الأمين العام.. صلاح احمد محمد صالح سكرتير لجنة   التحكيم ورفيقه أحمد النجومى الذى يمنح أسوأ الحكام 9 من 10 وهو الذى لم   ينل هذه الدرجة عندما كان حكماً..    
*      وظهر  حالياً على الشاشة عوض أحمد طه إداري الهلال واتحاد الخرطوم السابق  الذى  غاب طويلاً عن الساحة وظل قابعاً في دائرة النسيان.. ونخشى إنه يريد   استعادة البريق والأضواء على حساب المريخ..
*    فهل وجد مراده وأضحى بين يوم وليلة أكثر شهرة من شداد وهو يتحدى المريخ!
*       عوض  لا يدري إنه يناطح الجبال ولا يعلم إن من يناطح الجبال (عليه العوض)..   فالمريخ كيان كبير ينتمي له عشرات الملايين في كل البلاد ولن يهزه قرن  وعل..
*    بل اننى متأكد بأن عوض مرهق ذهنياً هذه الأيام ويتمنى ان يخرج من المطب الذي أقحم نفسه فيه.. 
*      على  رجال المريخ العمل بقوة على مناهضة عوض احمد طه حتى يستقيل من منصبة  او  تتم اقالته.. وحتى يكون عظة وعبرة لمن يحاول استهداف المريخ واستفزازه   بسياسات الكيل بمكيالين.. 

 صدى ثان  *   انسحاب فرق المراحل السنية للمريخ خبر اسعد القاعدة الحمراء كثيراً.. 
*   وهو  بمثابة انذار شديد اللهجة للاتحاد العام ولجانه المساعدة التي تسعى دائماً  وأبداً من أجل هدف واحد هو استهداف الأحمر الوهاج.. 
*       عندما  شعروا بان الزعيم يسير في الاتجاه الصحيح.. وانه في طريقه لتكرار  انجاز  جديد.. خاصة وهو الوحيد التي يمتلك المقومات لاحراز البطولات.. 
*       عمدوا  على استهدافه عن طريق لاعبيه.. البداية باللاعب بكرى المدينة.. وكان   السقوط الكبير للاتحاد العام عند ما لوح رئيس الأزرق بتقرير الحكم (وثيقة   سرية) ضاربين باللوائح والضوابط عرض الحائط! ولم يستجوبهم أحد! في أكبر   مهزلة يشهدها التاريخ للاتحاد العام. 
*      ولم يكتفوا بذلك.. بل حولوا اتجاه حقدهم وغلهم الى فرق المراحل السنية في المريخ وباستهداف واضح لفريق الشباب. 
*       الانسحاب من الممتاز ونسف الموسم هو السلاح الذي يمكن به ضرب الاتحاد  وخلايا الهلال وخفافيش الظلام المعشعشة فيه عشرات السنين.. 
*   ولا عودة الا في وجود عدالة وتحكيم نزيه ورجال يخافون الله في كل كبيرة وصغيرة..

آخر الأصداء *   كسب الزعيم أولى مبارياته الإعدادية في تونس أمام منتخب المحترفين الأفارقة. 
*   الأهم ان الداهية غارزيتو حافظ على نسق التشكيلة مع إضافة عناصر جديدة بالتدريج على شاكلة الفرق الكبيرة.. 
*  الثنائى ضفر وبكرى العقرب نالا إعجاب التوانسة من أعداء الترجي وواصلا رد الجميل للتوانسة في تونس.. 
*    البداية  امام الترجى التونسى.. وادرك مقدار الألم الذى يتملك ناس العرضة  شمال كلما  جاء ذكر الترجى واقصائة من البطولة على يد الزعيم وبتوقيعات  العقرب وضفر..
*   العقرب كان له دور كبير في إقصاء الترجي بصناعة هدفي المريخ في أمدرمان وتونس..
 *  هز علاء الدين الشباك في أمدرمان واكمل ضفر اللوحة في مرمى بن شريفية بتونس فكان أغلى الأهداف في الموسم الحالي.. 
*   وبالامس رفض ضفر الا ان يعيد الذكريات الحلوة لنا والمريرة لهم باحراز الهدف الثانى له في تونس.. 
*   وتكفل العقرب بالهدف الثانى.. 
*  ووضح بأن الثنائى سيشكلان قوة ضاربة في الخط الامامى للزعيم .. مع وجود ديدي الذى سيكمل معهما مثلث برمودا 
*    ختاما ياتى الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دونكم كلمة الباشمهندس سيف الدين حسن بابكر 			 				 		 					     
 

 ليلة تدشين ديوان الشاعر الزبير عوض الكريم هدية مقبولة منه لعموم الصفوة:-
أنشودة في حضر الزبير
القنديل المسخ البكراوي
لا  يفضل  الكلام كل مقاصدي، لذلك دعونا نناجي السماء والسُحب الشاردة ونشعل  شمعة  في الظُلمة، ساعتها ستغني لنا الانجم كل الأنجم خاصة (النجيمات  المضيئة)  ويبتسم الهلال العابس.
ميلاد   ديوان شاعرنا الصوفي الزاهد الزبير عوض الكريم الغارق في عشق المريخ هو   بمثابة ميلاد جديد للروح والجسد، فالمريخ في هذا الديوان فكرة تنير البصائر   وتكشف الظلمات وتملأ الدنيا ضياءً وبهاءً وصفاءً ونقاءً وعطراً أريجه  حباً  ومحبة تمتد من الأرض للسماء.    
ذلكم هو المريخ، يقود ولا ينقاد، إن قالولك (موكدي) قولهم: لا لا موكدي، إن قالولك (شرق) وقلهم (غرب) وإن قالولك (أي) قولهم (لا لا).
  إن  تحرك المريخ كان تحركه كإعصار الصيف الغائظ وإن شئتم كحراية القايلة   فالمريخ عند الزبير سبيط رطب وقندول درب للغاشي والماشي لا بينشرم ولا   بينترم ويكفي أربعين مليون منصرم ذلكم هم المريخ وتلك هي تعاليم المريخ   وآدابه.
لبن بقر
وسكر حجر
ونجمة فوق للشهر
سوقنا تجر
وسوق الغير كسر
القنديل المسخ البركاوي
وشن جاب ديل على ديل
وشن ساوا البغال مع الخيل
وشن ساوا النهار مع الليل
وشن ساوا ولادنا مع الغير
وشن ساوا الإبرة والفاس
وشن ساوا الدهب مع النحاس
وشن ساوا ود أبرق مع الدباس
دوسهم يا الزبير النضب ما ببقى رأس.
****
المريخ في هذا الديوان
رحل كحل
قدح اليتامى
جبل الداير المابينطلع لي زول
بقرة فشقت
وراكوبة ضلت
تمساح شالو زول
الطير في السماء بقولوا قولو
ياماكل حلوها مرها لوكو
دمس ليلنا وحلق طيرنا
المابيدور المريخ اليشوف غيرنا
***
إن كلمات الزبير ترسم لنا الطريق للأحفاد الذين يأتون من بعدنا في هذه الدنيا وللذين يخلفونهم وإلى الأبد إن شاء الله. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخبنا الى أين.. ؟؟			 				 		 					     
 
 
* أمسية  الأحد المقبل الرابع عشر من يونيو الحالي وفي الساعة الثامنة مساء يلتقي  منتخبنا الوطني مع نظيره وضيفه منتخب سيراليون في تصفيات افريقيا 2017ويدير  اللقاء طاقم تحكيم يوغندي ويراقب المباراة الاثيوبي اسفاو.
* حقيقة   ظلت صحفنا تقدم لنا كل شهر ترتيباً مؤلماً لمنتخبنا ونتعاطى معه بحزن مرة   وأخرى بصراخ وكأننا أبطال وكأس افريقيا لم يبارح ديارنا منذ تأسيس الاتحاد   الافريقي في الخرطوم. 
* ترتيب هذا الشهر نحن في المركز «103» على مستوى العالم فهل هناك تراجع بحجم هذا التراجع .
* لا أظن أن منتخبنا سيصل مرحلة أسوأ من هذه المرحلة التي تؤكد أننا وصلنا الى مركز يستوجب علينا من خلاله العمل من الصفر .    
* لا شك أن الكل بعد هذا التراجع سوف يذهب الى الاستراتيجيات والى المدارس والى الرديف. 
* كل هذا والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه كيف تراجعنا وكيف نعود؟؟
* لا شك ان مضامين حواراتنا باتت شبه معروفة لاسيما حينما يكون الحديث عن منتخبنا الوطني.
* نغني   للماضي ونبكي على الحاضر والاسئلة الباحثة عن اجابة لا تتجاوز البحث عن   السبب الحقيقي لهذا التراجع دونما ان نشير الى عامل مهم يتمحور في الاندية .
* في اليابان ربما صنع المنتخب وفي امريكا كذلك وفق احتراف خارجي ومشاركات في بطولات كبرى.
* أما نحن فمنتخبنا فان الاندية هى التي تتحكم في رفع وتيرة الأداء و هي سبب أساسي في التراجع ..
*  احصائية صقور الجديان في كأس الأمم الأفريقية تشير  الى الآتي: أحرزنا  مراكز متقدمة مع التأسيس في عام 57 جاء منتخبنا الثالث  من أصل ثلاث فرق  شاركت مصر واثيوبيا والسودان في أعوام 59 الثاني و62 الثاني و63 الثاني و65  الرابع. 
* اما في 70 فقد احرزنا البطولة لأول وآخر مرة. 
* بعدها  لم نتأهل حتى استطاع المدرب القدير محمد عبدالله مازدا العودة بنا بعد 33  عاما لنصل الدور الاول عام 2008 ثم الى دور الثمانية في عام 2012 لتعود  ريما لعادتها القديمة ولم نتأهل ايضاً في 2013 / ؟2015
* ترتيبنا هذا العام هو (103) وكان اعلى مرتبة وصلناها عام 1996 (76) وأدنى مرتبة عام 2013 وكان الترتيب (140). 
* أكبر  انتصار حققه منتخبنا كان 1965 على المنتخب العماني وبلغت الاهداف خمسة عشر  هدفاً.. اما اكبر هزيمة تلقاها منتخبنا فكانت من منتخب كوريا الجنوبية عام  1979 وبلغت الاهداف ثمانية اهداف. 
* هداف  البطولة هو نجم المريخ هيثم طمبل (26 ) هدفا اما اكثر اللاعبين مشاركة مع  المنتخب الوطني هو هيثم مصطفى لاعب أهلي شندى (102) مباراة. 
* يتبادر   الى الذهن مباشرة سؤال يحتاج الى اجابة لماذا انديتنا على مستوى القارة   قوية وتقارع من اسقطوا منتخبنا وللإجابة على هذا السؤال أقول البركة في   المحترفين الاجانب وحراس المرمى الاجانب وفي ولاء بعض اللاعبين للأندية   الذي يصل حد تفضيله النادي على المنتخب. 
* اهمس  في اذن لجنة المنتخبات بالاتحاد العام بأن تلتفت قليلاً الى منتخبنا وتجد  له الدعم وحرام ان يلعب منتخبنا مباراة هامة على تصفيات افريقيا 2016 دون  معسكر وبمباراة وحيدة مع منتخب الشباب. 
* مهاجم  أهلي شندي نادر الطيب راهن على خبرة لاعبي المنتخب السوداني وقوة الدوري  الممتاز السوداني للتغلب على محترفي منتخب سيراليون. 
* اما   أطرف خبر هو ما صرح به قلب دفاع الهلال السوداني، ومدافع منتخب سيراليون   ديفيد سيمبو بقوله (سنفوز على السودان ذهاباً ونتأهل عن المجموعة).
* حتى سيمبو بتريق علينا !! 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
عدم محاسبة المقصرين

○ نتابع منذ أسابيع حالة الشد والجذب التي تنتاب أروقة إجتماعات لجنة الإستئنافات بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بخصوص قضية مشاركة اللاعب بكري المدينة في مباراة المريخ والأمل عطبرة والتي (قررت) إعادتها بناءً على حيثيات (مزوّرة ومفبركة) تقضي بمشاركة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ونادي المريخ في الخطأ الإداري وقتها (حسب افتراءهم).

○ ما يحدث داخل غرف الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ولجانه التي خلعت ثوب (الحياد) وارتدت جلباب (العصبية) يستوجب المساءلة وفتح (تحقيق) عاجل من وزارة الشباب والرياضة بعيداً عن نظريات (الجودية) و (باركوها) والتعامل مع مثل هذه القضايا بنوع من (التساهل) وعدم الإكتراث لأن عواقب تلك التصرفات ستكون وخيمة وسيصعب درء أثارها السالبة وقتها.

○ المسرحية الهزيلة التي نتابع فصولها بكل حزن وأسف تعكس جانباً من واقعنا الإداري المتردّي في إحدى مؤسسات الدولة الرياضية مثلها مثل أي مؤسسة أخرى حيث أضحى العامل الأساسي في إصدار القرارات والبت في القضايا و(تطويع القوانين) وفقاً لمبدأ (الشخصنة) وليس (الحياد) الإداري كما أسلفت قبل أيام.

○ عنترية وعناد ومكابرة وتزوير وتلفيق لا لتطبيق القانون كما يزعم مقرر لجنة الإستئنافات الهلالي (عوض أحمد طه) وإنما للبحث عن إنتصار الذات وتنفيذ أجندة النادي المحبب رغم أنف الأخطاء والتناقضات التي اجتاحت قراره المعوج والذي يسعى (لتمريره) بإصرار غير مستغرب فيه طالما أنه يبحث عن (إرضاء) أهل القبيلة الزرقاء عقب صفقة المدينة.

○ أي دولة في العالم تحترم القوانين وتحاسب المقصرين لن تقف مكتوفة الأيدي وهى تشاهد مثل هذا العبث يحدث بأعلى مؤسسة رياضية لقيادة نشاط كرة القدم بالبلاد وستصدر قراراً فورياً بفتح (تحقيق) عاجل في الأحداث المصاحبة لقضية المدينة وقبلها قضية الفساد التي طالت ملفات الشان المالية 2011 والتي أقرها المراجع العام أمام البرلمان ونقاط زامبيا التي تلاشت بخطأ إشراك مساوي الموقوف والعديد من الأخطاء آلت للإرشيف دون عقاب أو حساب.

○ لماذا يقف وزير الشباب والرياضة متفرجاً على هذه الفوضى دون أن يستخدم إختصاصاته التي كفلها له القانون طالما أن احدى الهيئات الرياضية فاحت رائحتها وفقدت أهليتها بتكوين لجان عرجاء تتعامل مع الأندية بسياسة المحاباة وعقليات المشجعين وتفتقر لأبسط مقومات الحياد.

○ أم أن تدخلات الوزراء لا تتم إلا عندما يكون الأمر مرتبطاً (بإنسحاب) أحد الفرق من مباراة دورية معلنة وإعتباره مهزوماً (0-2) حتى تتم إعادتها من جديد رغم أنف القانون المزعوم.

○ معسكرات المنتخب فاشلة ولا محاسبة أو مساءلة، الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أضحى امبراطورية للشخصنة (وتزوير التواقيع) حتى أصبح أي عضو من مجلس الإتحاد (مركب مكنة رئيس وسكرتير) ويتخذ قراراته بفردية والوزير يتابع مثله مثلنا دون أن يلجأ للتحقيق في جل تلك القضايا التي يمكنها أن تنسف استقرار الموسم الرياضي وتزيد من حالة الإحتقان في الشارع الكروي.

○ أما لجان الإتحاد فيمكننا تلخيص حالتها المتردّية ومواقفها المترهّلة من تصريحات (أحمد النجومي) وتحديات (عوض أحمد طه) وحصرية مازدا في تدريب المنتخب الأول والديبة في الأولمبي !!

○ خالد عز الدين يهاجم إعلام المريخ ويصفه بالإنسياق وراء الفكرة الواحدة ويتهمه بالإحساس (بالدونية) ويحاول الدفاع عن (عوض أحمد طه) بإعتباره أحد أعضاء اللجنة فقط والتي تضم إلى جانبه أسماء حمراء.

○ قال خالد (وقفنا ضد تناقض اللجنة المنظمة التي رفضت شكوي الامل لان اللجنة المنظمة نفسها هي التي اصدرت قرار ايقاف بكري المدينة).

○ هل يعلم خالد أن خطاب الإيقاف المذكور (مزوّر) وتبرأت منه اللجنة المنظمة ولم يوقّع عليه رئيسها مجدي شمس الدين؟

○ الغريب أن خالد عز الدين يكتب هذه الأيام ويلقي باللوم على أسامة عطا المنان لتدخله في عمل لجنة الإستئنافات والتأثير على قراراتها ولكنه التزم الصمت في قضية سيدي بيه الشهيرة رغم تدخل أسامة أيضاً وقتها !!

○ حاجة أخيرة كده :: لماذا صمت خالد عن غياب (إستقلالية) اللجنة في قضية سيدي بيه ولم يتحدث عنها إلا الآن؟

*

----------


## عز الدين

*بوضوح شديد :: عبد الله كمال
 وجوبية المادة 89 من القواعد العامة
  * جاء في نص المادة 89 أولاً (ح) من القواعد العامة: (يجب على سكرتير  الاتحاد المعنى ايقاف نشاط اى لاعب ورد اسمه فى تقرير حكم المباراة او  مراقب المباراة لسوء السلوك اوتبين سوء سلوكه بحضور وبشهادة اثنين من اعضاء  مجلس الادارة او المجلس المحلى او اللجنة المنظمة او اللجنة الادارية او  بواسطة شريط المباراة المسجل اثناء او بعد المباراة المعنية لحين مثوله  امام اللجنة المنظمة او اللجنة الادارية المختصة لمدة اقصاها سبعة ايام  يكون بعدها اللاعب حرا لحين محاكمته).
 * المادة اعلاه تحدثت عن ما ورد  في تقرير حكم المباراة، وهي النقطة الاولى التي سنتحدث عنها في انتقاد  اسلوب تعامل لجنة الاستئنافات العليا مع وجوبية المادة 89 ، فالمادة 182 من  القواعد العامة تنص على: (يجب علي أي حكم تقديم تقرير مكتوب للاتحاد  المعني لاي مباراة ادارها في مدة اقصاها اربعة وعشرين ساعة من نهاية  المباراة.. الخ).
 * ومعروف ان الحكم صديق الطريفي سلم تقريره الى  الاتحاد بعد مرور 72 ساعة من المباراة التي لعبت بتاريخ الرابع من مارس  بينما تسلم المريخ خطاب ايقاف اللاعب بعد اربعة ايام، وبافتراض ان خطوة  الاتحاد تمت مباشرة بعد استلام الخطاب، فذلك يعني ان الخطاب وصل في غير  الموعد الاقصى المنصوص عليه في القواعد العامة.
 * اضف الى ذلك ان رئيس  الهلال اشرف سيد احمد الكاردينال فاجأ الجميع وهو يلوح بالتقرير مثار الجدل  في لقاء جماهيري جمعه بالقواعد الزرقاء، كما ان عدداً من صحف الهلال تسرب  اليها تقرير الحكم قبل وصوله حتى الى مكاتب الاتحاد السوداني، بل واحدى  الصحف الزرقاء كتبت انها ستمتنع عن نشر التقرير نسبة لما جاء فيه.
 *  والنقطة السابقة تشير الى ان هذا التقرير لم يكن سرياً على الاطلاق، وكان  متاحاً امام الصحف الزرقاء تحديداً، وهذا يدفعنا للتشكيك في كل كلمة جاءت  فيه، ولا نستبعد على الاطلاق ان يكون حوى الكثير من المعلومات الملفقة التي  بنت عليها اللجنة المنظمة قرارها بايقاف اللاعب بكري المدينة لست مباريات  وتغريمه عشرة آلاف من الجنيهات. 
 * نواصل الحديث عن المادة 89 أولا (ح)  من القواعد العامة ونشير الى كلمة (أقصاها) التي وردت في تحديد مدة ايقاف  اللاعب بكري المدينة، واشير هنا الى النقطة المهمة التي لفتني اليها خبير  القانون الرياضي المعروف دكتور مدثر خيري والذي قال ان المادة حددت الفترة  الأقصى للعقوبة بـ(اقصاها سبعة ايام بعدها يكون اللاعب حراً لحين محاكمته)،  واضاف خيري: المادة حددت الفترة الاقصى وهي 7 ايام، ولكنها لم تحدد الفترة  الاقل للايقاف، بكري المدينة توقف لـ(24 ساعة) قبل ان يصدر الاتحاد قرار  رفع الايقاف عنه، ولا يوجد هنا ما يشير الى مخالفة الاتحاد للقواعد العامة.
 * الحديث عن وجوبية المادة 89 من القواعد العامة يجب ان يستصحب عدداً من  المخالفات الاخرى، فالقواعد العامة لا تنفصل عن بعضها البعض بأي حال من  الاحوال وتقرأ جميعاً في السياق الذي يحقق العدالة دون انحياز لطرف معين  على حساب بقية الاطراف.
 * هذا ما كان بشأن الحديث عن وجوبية المادة 89،  اما فيما يخص حديث البعض عن ان لجنة الاستئنافات تعاملت مع هذه المادة  باعتبار انها اجرائية ويتوجب على سكرتير الاتحاد استخدامها مباشرة لايقاف  اللاعب بكري المدينة، على عكس المادة 50 (أ) الجزء الثاني من القواعد  العامة.
 * نؤكد على ان المادة 89 من القواعد العامة ليست اجرائية فقط،  لان الجزء الثاني من المادة نفسها تنص على : (أي لاعب يعتدي بالضرب بعنف  على حكم المباراة أو مساعديه أو البصق في الوجه أو الصفع أثناء أو بعد  المباراة يوقف نشاطه داخليا وخارجيا لمدة علي ان لاتقل عن عام وعلى الحكم  الاستمرار في إدارة المباراة ألا إذا لم يكن لائقا جسمانيا بسبب الاعتداء).
 * لذلك عندما اجتمعت اللجنة المنظمة وعاقبت بكري المدينة اكدت على ان  حالته لا تنطبق عليها المادة 89 من القواعد العامة، قبل ان تحاكمه وفقاً  لنص المادة 50 (أ) الجزء الثاني من القواعد العامة، وذلك يعني بوضوح شديد  ان المادتان تحتويان على جزء اجرائي بالاضافة الى جزئية العقوبات.
 *  المادة 50 من القواعد العامة الجزء الثاني والتي اعتمد عليها سكرتير  الاتحاد واللجنة المنظمة تنص على: (يجوز للجنة المنظمة اتخاذ اجراءات  محاسبة ضد أي لاعب أو اداري أو حكم أو مدرب أو موظف باي اتحاد أو مشجع  ارتكب مخالفة أو اساء السلوك الرياضي قبل أو اثناء أو بعد أي من المباريات  ودون اسمه في تقرير من جهة مكلفة ويجوز للسكرتير ايقافه لحين محاسبته خلال  اسبوعين ولا يشترط مثول الشخص المحاسب امام اللجنة المنظمة).
 * بالمناسبة القانون واضح، والتعامل معه يجب ان يكون بذات وضوحه، والمحامون دائماً ما يجتهدون للاستفادة من ثغرات القانون.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*Abuagla Mohammed Amasa
‏


حكايات  مجلس المريخ مع الإخفاقات لا تنتهي... وأي قضية لا يتدخل فيها رئيس  النادي.. عادة ما تدخل حيز الجدال الذي يضيع من الوقت أثمنه... وأمامنا  قضيتين كادت أن تشغل المريخاب حتى عن الإعداد والدوري والبطولة  الأفريقية... الأولى: الفشل الواضح في إدارة ملف قطاع الشباب والناشئين..  كارثة القمة المصغرة يوم سقوط الأقنعة...وما ترتب على ذلك من إنسحاب كشف  الوجه الحقيقي للأزمة.. وكان الأجدى للنادي أن يواصل في منافستي الشباب  والرديف حتى إذا لم يكسب أية مباراة... فالهزيمة في كرة القدم ليست عيبا..  وإنما العيب الأكبر والفاضح أن يتخذ المجلس قرارا بحل القطاع دون أن يحدد  لجنة تسيير فيفضي ذلك إلى فراع مخجل... يأتي لاعبو الشباب إلى النادي ولا  يجدوا إداريا فيعودوا إلى منازلهم.
 كنا بدار الرياضة عصرئذ في انتظار  مباراة الشباب مع النسور... جاء النسور ونزلوا الملعب وبدأوا الإحماء..  وحتى تلك اللحظة لم يتسلم أحد خطابا من نادي المريخ يفيد بالانسحاب... ولكن  قبل نهاية الزمن القانوني بخمس دقائق اتصل أحد مسؤولي المريخ في هاتف  سكرتير الاتحاد المحلي زكي عباس وقال: نحن ما جايين... وحانرسل ليكم  خطاباتنا بكره.... بالله عليكم.. في أي مكان في العالم يحدث هذا؟
  القضية الثانية: الآن تبقت أيام قليلة على مباراة المريخ مع العلمة  الجزائري في استهلالية دور المجموعات.. ومؤكد أن النادي بحاجة إلى الهدوء  والتركيز.. فإذا بهم يتفانون في مجاراة البعض في أزمة المدينة ومباراة  الأمل.. وبدلا أن يكون التعامل بقرار حاسم لمصلحة إعادة الهدوء والتفرغ  للتحدي الأكبر.. إذا بمتوكل أحمد علي يطلق تصريحات ضد خطاب من الاتحاد أو  الأمل قال أنه مكتوب على ورق كراس عادي.... لنفترض أنه مكتوب على ورق  البردي... هل في اللوائح والقواعد ما يضبط... أم هي محاولات لافتعال معارك  في غير معترك؟
 إذا كان مجلس المريخ يؤمن بضرورة تجاوز الصغائر من أجل  غايات أسمى... عليه أن يتخذ قرارا بقبول إعادة مباراة الأمل.. مباراة  سيشارك فيها بكري المدينة نفسه... وفي ظروف أفضل بكثير من ظروف المباراة  الأولى... وفي توقيت نجد فيه الفريق بحاجة إلى اللعب أكثر... ليس خوفا من  الاتحاد أو لجنة الاستئنافات وإنما حرصا على تجاوز الصغائر والسمو بالنادي  إلى حيث التحديات الكبيرة...!!
                        	*

----------

